# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Veterinary Antibiotics

## g0dsend

*Introduction*
Veterinary grade antibiotics offer the convenience and reassurance that you can always buy antibiotics at your local pet store without the need to goto a medical clinic. More specifically, antibiotics intended for the aquarium setting can be used for human consumption under careful supervision. Although its always better , and should be advocated, going to your doctor for antibiotics is the best option to choose and the safest. With infection and acne as being common side effects for steroid use , its encouraged to know a lot about how to treat them. 

*Advantages*

_Cheap
Can buy over the internet (Amazon.com), or any local pet store.
No Prescription needed
Variety of Antibiotics to choose from_

*Disadvantages*

_Not FDA approved
No way of reassuring the potency and sterility
Using without the supervision of a licensed health provider can cause harm to your body._

*
Types*

Fish Mox (Amoxicillin)
_Amoxil, an antibiotic, is used to treat a wide variety of infections, including: gonorrhea, middle ear infections, skin infections, upper and lower respiratory tract infections, and infections of the genital and urinary tract_

Fish Flex (Cephalexin)
_Cephalexin is used to treat infections caused by bacteria, including upper respiratory infections, ear infections, skin infections, and urinary tract infections._ 

Fish Zole (Metronidazole)
_An antibacterial drug prescribed for certain vaginal and urinary tract infections in men and women; amebic dysentery and liver abscess; and infections of the abdomen, skin, bones and joints, brain, lungs, and heart caused by certain bacteria._

Fish Cycline (Tetracycline)
_Tetracycline, a "broad-spectrum" antibiotic, is used to treat bacterial infections such as Rocky Mountain spotted fever, typhus fever, and tick fevers; upper respiratory infections; pneumonia; gonorrhea; amoebic infections; and urinary tract infections. It is also used to help treat severe acne and to treat trachoma (a chronic eye infection) and conjunctivitis (pinkeye). Tetracycline is often an alternative drug for people who are allergic to penicillin._ 

Fish Cillin (Ampicillin) 
_Ampicillin is a penicillin-like antibiotic prescribed for a wide variety of infections, including gonorrhea and other genital and urinary infections, respiratory infections, and gastrointestinal infections, as well as meningitis (inflamed membranes of the spinal cord or brain)._


*Note* 
As I said earlier, it is strongly urged that you get a prescription for these medications, but if under an extreme circumstance this is a good guide to follow. Do not take these if you are pregnant or allergic. It would be smart to talk to your doctor before you take these.

If you have comments or something to add, please post. Dr. D's Antibiotic Brief, use in conjunction with this thread. I got the drug profiles directly from drugs.com

----------

